# Any tricks to remove a stubborn nib and feed



## Carl Fisher (Feb 21, 2014)

So once your fingers are raw from squeezing, twisting, pulling and the nib won't budge, what other tricks can one try?  I just can't seem to keep a tight enough grip anymore with my fingers.

I just inserted the nib and feed into the housing and didn't press very hard, but it seems to have clamped down on it with like man of steel strength and won't give it back up.

It was put in the right orientation so that's not it


----------



## ssajn (Feb 22, 2014)

A couple wraps with a wide rubber band will protect your fingers and give you a no slip grip.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 22, 2014)

Carl, I think there is a tool for this, but I would have thought you would already have it!  Go with the rubber band until the tool arrives 

Harry


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 22, 2014)

That no-slip grip stuff you use for jar tops or the mat you use when holding an item for routing  along with transfer punches works well.


----------



## bgio13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Put it in a cup of warm water for 10 minutes. Does the trick for me


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 27, 2014)

So a good soak in hot water, wrapped the nib/feed with a few layers of damp paper towel and very gently pulled with a pair of pliers.  Finally was able to work it out of the housing with no damage.

Guess Bock nibs don't play well with these housings.  Changed it back to a Heritance and all is well.


----------



## Gord K. (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm curious to know which housing you were trying to upgrade that didn't play nice with the Bock nib.


----------

